# What Is This Bike????



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

I have posted this in Bikes and Frames, so I put a link to it here.

I cant find a maker, its old, it needs work, but, I have to know who made it?

ANYONE???

A full descriptor and pics are in the thread

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=3212426#poststop


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I can't really tell much from the pictures...

Kinda looks like a 1970s Stella.
Is the BB French-thread, English, or Italian?

Is the saddle an Ideal?

What brand are the pedals?


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*yes, it is*



PlatyPius said:


> I can't really tell much from the pictures...
> 
> Kinda looks like a 1970s Stella.
> Is the BB French-thread, English, or Italian?
> ...


I do not know about the BB. This was in the neighbors garbage and I looked closely and said, hey, it fits, can I have it, he says, sure

However, yes, the saddle is Ideal, AND the pedals are are Christophe, which I have always wanted a pair

What is a Stella? I just thought the thing looked cool and rescuable.....


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/France/stella_bicycles.htm

IIRC, Stella used the wrap-around seatstays like yours seems to have.

They liked Nervar cranks, though. Doesn't mean they didn't build all-Campy bikes. I just haven't seen any. Not that I've seen many Stellas in person...


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*I have zero bike restoration skill*



PlatyPius said:


> http://www.classicrendezvous.com/France/stella_bicycles.htm
> 
> IIRC, Stella used the wrap-around seatstays like yours seems to have.


Is this worth restoring? I would need to really redo it, I regular tires, not glue ons....I know the wheels will need to be new or rebuilt and the frame also needs a restoration.


Otherwise, are these desired or worth anything at all?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

ttug said:


> Is this worth restoring? I would need to really redo it, I regular tires, not glue ons....I know the wheels will need to be new or rebuilt and the frame also needs a restoration.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, are these desired or worth anything at all?


Define "worth restoring"...

Me, I'd be all over it. It's steel. It's possibly French. It has all Campy. It has an Ideal saddle. It has tubulars. That's a dream-find for me. (I love old bikes/frames)

For me, it would be worth it to clean up the rust and get it repainted. There are no decals to worry about, so you aren't really losing anything by doing so.

Does it look like it has ever had decals for a headtube badge? It's entirely possible that it's from a "local" builder. Of course, it could also be a 1970s Bike Boom generic.

Look at the dropouts on the frame and fork. Do they have a name?
Stella liked Campy dropouts.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*drop outs*



PlatyPius said:


> Define "worth restoring"...
> 
> Me, I'd be all over it. It's steel. It's possibly French. It has all Campy. It has an Ideal saddle. It has tubulars. That's a dream-find for me. (I love old bikes/frames)
> 
> ...


Everything is campy

Drop outs are adjustable and yes, Campy.


----------



## cobrapatrol (May 18, 2010)

Sorry I don't have an ID for your bike but it definitely looks like it's worth restoring! It looks like a quality frame and probably built with top grade tubing, whatever the maker. You should check the BB and headset for size markings. The French stuff has unique sizes (ie 35 x 1 for BB) and are farily rare and expensive in Campy NR. Even the crank set may have French threaded pedal axles. Absolutely keep all the parts. I would suggest getting a second set of Campy hubs, which are pleantiful, to build a clincher set of wheels - don't disturb the original sew-up rims, just set them aside. Like was said above, careful application of rust treatment and get used to saying "patina" It is a gem.
Good luck!
Jim


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

ttug said:


> Everything is campy
> 
> Drop outs are adjustable and yes, Campy.


With Campy drop-outs, I would *definitely* restore (or restify) it. 

"Restify" = Restore/modify. Restored old frame with modern parts.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*big question*

I live in Northern VA.

Specifcally, McLean.

Can any of you give me a ball park as what it would take to do the following:

"Restify"

Specifically, clincher wheels, and then get the frame rust free. I would of course keep the hubs. 

I am also concerned about the brakes as they are not stationary, they do move when applied........

However, The ride I was able to have was nice. The tires held air long enough for m,e to get it home and then, the air went away. SO, yes, the tires are shot possibly rotted. I am still getting my bike legs back......and the saddle will be a truth or dare, but I like it........NOT much for padding for certain

As far as components, I like them. Tube shift, I like it alot. The color, I would change it.

As far as any numbers...the ONLY number I saw was 3977 on the BB and that almost invisible as some paint came off. I was stunned at the pedalas as I have always kind of lusted after a pair of Christophe toe clips.........The leather strap in the pedals, decent quality as well, the strap looked almost new......

Some poor guy stuck this in a basement for certain


I kind of thought, a Merckx Orange, or maybe, red.............

WHO would do this that you know in Northern VA??


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*saw something else*



cobrapatrol said:


> Sorry I don't have an ID for your bike but it definitely looks like it's worth restoring! It looks like a quality frame and probably built with top grade tubing, whatever the maker. You should check the BB and headset for size markings. The French stuff has unique sizes (ie 35 x 1 for BB) and are farily rare and expensive in Campy NR. Even the crank set may have French threaded pedal axles. Absolutely keep all the parts. I would suggest getting a second set of Campy hubs, which are pleantiful, to build a clincher set of wheels - don't disturb the original sew-up rims, just set them aside. Like was said above, careful application of rust treatment and get used to saying "patina" It is a gem.
> Good luck!
> Jim


Cranks are Campy......I used to , millions of years ago have an old Peugeout that had some odd hubs, the final;ly gave up the ghopst as that was original ride, beater/trainder bike. I rode it apart. I recall Helio (sp), for the hubs on the Peugeout

I would love to know, WTF happened, even though these are not the highest end components, the casette is for racing I think, this thing despite the rust, almost looks as though It was not ridden at all with the glaring exceptioon of the casette, it was replaced at one point.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

If it were my bike, here's what I would do:

1) Completely strip the frame.
2) Send frame/fork to a good painter and have it blasted and repainted.
3) Build up new wheels using the old hubs (or convert the entire thing over to Campy 11 speed. )
3a) Use new 27" clincher rims.
3b) or use new 700c rims and possibly replace the brakes (if needed) with new, long-reach calipers.
4) Clean as much rust off of the parts as possible.
5) Replace the headset, unless it's a Campy and it's salvageable.
6) Replace the grease and bearings in everything.
7) Build it back up and enjoy.

Note: I would keep the Ideal saddle on the bike. Ideal/Brooks = good.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*found a shop*

I found a local shop, the owner wants to look at the thing. He says that the probablity is striong that its a decent bikie, BUT, that it will more than likely be french threaded. However, he was surprised to know that this was headed to a garbage heap. I told him all of the condition concerns I had...He said, odds are, it can be rescued, and can build the wheels with the hubs, BUT the cranks, if they are fench threaded could be costly, he definitely was surprised.......

As far as I can see, if this thing was hardly ridden, I think the only thing I will need is a bolt, as they had ruust on it. Of course the whole BB might be wreck, do not know yet


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*thats riiight*



PlatyPius said:


> If it were my bike, here's what I would do:
> 
> 1) Completely strip the frame.
> 2) Send frame/fork to a good painter and have it blasted and repainted.
> ...


Headset was also marked campy, stem was marked 3t? I agree that the brakes may need to be redone for certain, although, they work.

The saddle, oh yeah, its a keeper. The pedals, Oh yeah


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*still wondering*

WHY would anyone throw this out? Neighbor says his buddy rode it and never came back to get it......


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Try posting your photos and description at the bikeforms.net on their Classics & Vintage subforum. It gets a lot of action, with some extremely knowledgeable posters with regard to classic bikes.

http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php/181-Classic-amp-Vintage

Your least expensive option for a repaint would probably be powder coating, which is also very durable but might obscure some of the lug details if not done well. If the frame is French, that could spell trouble for finding parts. Personally, I'm wondering if it's some sort of Japanese frame like a Miyata or Lotus -- based on the BB lugs being round with no points. That seems to be a feature on many older Japanese frames.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*cant register*



tarwheel2 said:


> Try posting your photos and description at the bikeforms.net on their Classics & Vintage subforum. It gets a lot of action, with some extremely knowledgeable posters with regard to classic bikes.
> 
> http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php/181-Classic-amp-Vintage
> 
> Your least expensive option for a repaint would probably be powder coating, which is also very durable but might obscure some of the lug details if not done well. If the frame is French, that could spell trouble for finding parts. Personally, I'm wondering if it's some sort of Japanese frame like a Miyata or Lotus -- based on the BB lugs being round with no points. That seems to be a feature on many older Japanese frames.


The site will not let me register. The image displayed etc etc Oh well


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

ttug said:


> The site will not let me register. The image displayed etc etc Oh well


Really? That's too bad. The guys in that forum are pretty cool, and the only reason I still occasionally go to BF.

How about if I go post it?


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*thanks yes please*



PlatyPius said:


> Really? That's too bad. The guys in that forum are pretty cool, and the only reason I still occasionally go to BF.
> 
> How about if I go post it?


If you would, I would very much appreciate that.

Odd thing is, I was saving bucks for a new steel lugged bike and this literally appeared in a garbage pile....If you could do that, it would be very cool.

My goal is to keep it all original except the wheels, hubs will of course remain and possibly the brakes.......HOPEFULLY the BB is ok


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I have the post ready (I uploaded your pics to my server), but BF is currently dead. I'll try again when it starts working...


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

That was fast. BF is back and the topic is posted.

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthrea...g-a-bike-for-a-friend?p=12210662#post12210662


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*much appreciated*



PlatyPius said:


> That was fast. BF is back and the topic is posted.
> 
> http://www.bikeforums.net/showthrea...g-a-bike-for-a-friend?p=12210662#post12210662


Hopefully, I will get an answer. I literally see no name at all on the frame.......

Again, thanks


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

This looks like an old Raleigh Professional to me; but since there is no head badge and it looks like the serial numbers have been lost to the sands of time due to rust, we may never know.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*found a number on the BB*



Mellow Yellow said:


> This looks like an old Raleigh Professional to me; but since there is no head badge and it looks like the serial numbers have been lost to the sands of time due to rust, we may never know.


The only number was on the BB, 3977.......beats the hell out of me


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

looks like a decent bike.

if you've got french stuff check out velo-orange they have a line of nice french components like bb's and headsets. getting french threaded stuff is not as hard as people make. don't worry about it.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*Checked it out again*

Its a Campy seat post a well. The number is 272 at the top, which per the other post is the set post diameter.............

This is getting cool.

Thanks Platy


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

ttug said:


> Its a Campy seat post a well. The number is 272 at the top, which per the other post is the set post diameter.............
> 
> This is getting cool.
> 
> Thanks Platy


Not a Stella, then. At least I don't think they made any with a 27.2mm post.

It's quite the enigma.

Whatever it really is, it's definitely a nice frame and worth fixing up.
Find out what that BB is and we'll be much closer to the answer. I'm probably almost as curious as you now.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*BB update*



PlatyPius said:


> Not a Stella, then. At least I don't think they made any with a 27.2mm post.
> 
> It's quite the enigma.
> 
> ...


Its a Campy BB........Numbers are 1370" 24TR

WTF is that???
The botls for the cranks, also have a campy logo


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

ttug said:


> Its a Campy BB........Numbers are 1370" 24TR
> 
> WTF is that???
> The botls for the cranks, also have a campy logo


It's an English bottom bracket.

Not a Stella, not a Motobecane, and not Italian. Maybe it IS a Raleigh Professional....

1.370" 24 threads per Inch.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*coolio*



PlatyPius said:


> It's an English bottom bracket.
> 
> Not a Stella, not a Motobecane, and not Italian. Maybe it IS a Raleigh Professional....
> 
> 1.370" 24 threads per Inch.


I thought, wrongly, Raleigh was a US bike????

AND, I need to hit google. Was a Raleigh Professional a higher or lower end bike? Much to learn I have

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/retroraleighs/catalogs/1977/pages/02-77-professional.html

I think this is the bike, Reynold 531 tube....hmmmmmm AND it was the next to highest end model they made in ~1977


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

ttug said:


> I thought, wrongly, Raleigh was a US bike????
> 
> AND, I need to hit google. Was a Raleigh Professional a higher or lower end bike? Much to learn I have


Raleigh = British at that time. (There's now Raleigh USA and Raleigh UK)

Professional was a sweet bike.

ANY bike with Campy Nuovo Record on it is a damn fine bike.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's a 1976 Professional...

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/retroraleighs/catalogs/1976/pages/02-76-team-professional.html


Here's 1977. Looks kinda like it....

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/retroraleighs/catalogs/1977/pages/02-77-professional.html

Are your hubs small flange or large flange? [Never mind. I checked your pictures again, and it has small flange. So, 1977 or later.]


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Neat thread. Neat bike. Neat story.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Neat thread. Neat bike. Neat story.


I agree!

I think Mellow Yellow nailed it. Judging from the specs and the pictures, I think it's a 1977 Raleigh Professional. Only difference I really see is the Ideal saddle instead of a Brooks.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

PlatyPius said:


> I agree!
> 
> I think Mellow Yellow nailed it. Judging from the specs and the pictures, I think it's a 1977 Raleigh Professional. Only difference I really see is the Ideal saddle instead of a Brooks.



Looks likely. I visited your SB link. Looks suspicious, though I had a tough time making out the seatstays on the pic.

Congrats ttug on a nifty find.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Looks likely. I visited your SB link. Looks suspicious, though I had a tough time making out the seatstays on the pic.
> 
> Congrats ttug on a nifty find.


Here's another pic: http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlespeedbob/4845461804/sizes/l/in/photostream/

It definitely has the wrap-around seatstays.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*here is what I dug up*



PlatyPius said:


> Raleigh = British at that time. (There's now Raleigh USA and Raleigh UK)
> 
> Professional was a sweet bike.
> 
> ANY bike with Campy Nuovo Record on it is a damn fine bike.


Its a perfect macth with the exception as noted for the Saddle. Additionally, its mink blue....per the catalog

So let me get this all straight:

I was looking for a steel lugged bike, in my WTF happened to steel bikes thread

AND

I am driving home, and see getting ROLLED TO THE GARBAGE HEAP:

a 1977, Raleigh Professional, the next to highest end steel bike they made, WHICH FITS, 

AND if I redo this thing, I am basically paying nickles (not pennies quite) on the dollar for one of the highest end frames they made in 77? 

Do I have that right, HOLY SHEEETZOOO


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

PlatyPius said:


> Here's another pic: http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlespeedbob/4845461804/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> It definitely has the wrap-around seatstays.



Cool! I see it.

:thumbsup:

Edit to add: and being the dial-up modem queen...I'm still waiting for the rest of the pic to download.

Stilllll waiting....

...aaannnnd done! Dang. Beautiful.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*Burning Question*



PlatyPius said:


> Here's another pic: http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlespeedbob/4845461804/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> It definitely has the wrap-around seatstays.


If they made that bike today, what would the ball park dollar be? I cjhecked the Raleigh site and the Raleigh Grand Prix, I guess a rough equivalent would be almost 2 grand. I am not selling, I am restoring for certain


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

ttug said:


> Its a perfect macth with the exception as noted for the Saddle. Additionally, its mink blue....per the catalog
> 
> So let me get this all straight:
> 
> ...


It seems so, yes. Everything matches, down to the 27.2 seatpost (Campy Record) and the Campy dropouts. Restored ones have sold in the $800 range lately (thanks, Google!).

It could be a 77 or a 78. There are likely some missing letters from your serial number. Maybe when it's cleaned up more, you'll find them. That will be the ultimate indicator.

Here's some more fodder for you: http://www.sheldonbrown.com/retroraleighs/professional.html

Check all of the components on the list with your bike. I'll bet they all match.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

ttug said:


> If they made that bike today, what would the ball park dollar be? I cjhecked the Raleigh site and the Raleigh Grand Prix, I guess a rough equivalent would be almost 2 grand. I am not selling, I am restoring for certain


The closest they have today is the Raleigh Record Ace. Ultegra bike with Reynolds steel frame. Retail is $1900.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*its a balls on match*



PlatyPius said:


> It seems so, yes. Everything matches, down to the 27.2 seatpost (Campy Record) and the Campy dropouts. Restored ones have sold in the $800 range lately (thanks, Google!).
> 
> It could be a 77 or a 78. There are likely some missing letters from your serial number. Maybe when it's cleaned up more, you'll find them.  That will be the ultimate indicator.
> 
> ...


OMFG, its just odd, very odd


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*oh ma ma*



PlatyPius said:


> The closest they have today is the Raleigh Record Ace. Ultegra bike with Reynolds steel frame. Retail is $1900.


Wonder what else he has in his garage...hmmmmmmm


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

You sound excited.

You should be.

After some TLC, that will be one awesome bike.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*Thanks everyone*



PlatyPius said:


> You sound excited.
> 
> You should be.
> 
> After some TLC, that will be one awesome bike.


I very much appreciate your guys input and help. Looks like I have my new bike after all......:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I should be more interested in selling new bikes, I suppose, but I love it when a customer brings in something like this and we get to make it "live" again....

This is why I have drawers of NOS and used "old bike" stuff.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*you did good*



PlatyPius said:


> I should be more interested in selling new bikes, I suppose, but I love it when a customer brings in something like this and we get to make it "live" again....
> 
> This is why I have drawers of NOS and used "old bike" stuff.


Hey if you were local, I would be there.

The local guy I am going to is interested as well. He said he can help out and this is a project for sure........I think Raleigh Red could be a cool color............hmmmmmm


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

The red like on the Professional Team version?


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*oh yeah*



PlatyPius said:


> The red like on the Professional Team version?


You got it


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Raleigh Professionals used that sloping fork crown well into the late-70's. That was the dead giveaway that it was not a Pro. It is a Raleigh, however, and their Super Course model from about '75 to '77. It uses straight guage Reynolds 531. That's what I think, anyhow. At first, it reminded me of a Bob Jackson with the near-wraparound seat stay treatment and lugs. But I think his workmanship was far superior to what we see here.

Here's a pic I found kicking around the internet. Not much to go on, for sure, but the rider who took the shot called it a Super Course from the late-70's.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks like we might be wrong. I found some better pictures of the Professional, and there are some bits that don't match.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5129360685/in/set-72157625275421098/


(The Professional DOES have that flat-crowned fork, though. It's the Team model that doesn't.)


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

If you think about it - all-Campy pre-75, no decals, etc - it could simply be a custom made jobber. I want to say that's a Cinelli fork crown. Nice lugwork, actually, especially at the bridges. Could it even be an old Bob Jackson, afterall?

I think it's a great find. Hopefully that rust is not too bad inside the tubes.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*agreed*



fast ferd said:


> If you think about it - all-Campy pre-75, no decals, etc - it could simply be a custom made jobber. I want to say that's a Cinelli fork crown. Nice lugwork, actually, especially at the bridges. Could it even be an old Bob Jackson, afterall?
> 
> I think it's a great find. Hopefully that rust is not too bad inside the tubes.


I took a look at the inside of the seat post, no rust, head set from the top of the fork, no rust.

I think it can be resued. The deal though is its literally 2 or 3 part not a Professionl and yet, again, the lug work and frame are a virtual clone.

Darn, still a mystery


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*planning more pics*

I am planning on some better pics later today.

Any specific shots that you guys think would help?


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*More numbers*

OK, after some WD40 and TLC, here is what else I have found

1)The pump holder, AF1, its French

2)Hubs, Campy Record

3)BB number after hours in a wd40 soak are 7399

4)Crank length 170

5)Rings 52/42

6)We know the BB is english

7)We know the seat is Ideal

8)Seat post 27.2, also campy

9) For dating purposes, the from tire, Campy Futuros, a sew on


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*more pics*

As promised more pics


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*pics 2*

AND more pics


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*last pics*

Rear der, Top of BB and Handle bars


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

That thing is going to clean up nice. It is very dirty - but with a little elbow grease it will shine. Very well made frame...whatever it is, and the components seem to be in great shape. Really a shame someone would throw it out - but great for you to be there to save it. How about a good drive side full bike shot.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*not a Super Course*



fast ferd said:


> Raleigh Professionals used that sloping fork crown well into the late-70's. That was the dead giveaway that it was not a Pro. It is a Raleigh, however, and their Super Course model from about '75 to '77. It uses straight guage Reynolds 531. That's what I think, anyhow. At first, it reminded me of a Bob Jackson with the near-wraparound seat stay treatment and lugs. But I think his workmanship was far superior to what we see here.
> 
> Here's a pic I found kicking around the internet. Not much to go on, for sure, but the rider who took the shot called it a Super Course from the late-70's.


The brakes on a Super Course from all of the years were center pull, these were Campy. Additionally, the crankset is a 52/42. Super Courses came with a 50/42.

However, I very very much appreciate the feedback.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Is it a 5 speed or a 6 speed? Did you already say and I'm just getting old?

I'd like to know what it is, but it's so damn cool that ultimately, it doesn't matter.


----------



## uphillcrash (Apr 12, 2009)

One of my old bikes had a chainstay crossmember which was for holding the bottom end of the mud guard which had a hook on it.The hook went over the crossmember .The drerailer photo it looks like theres a mud guard lug behind the white cable housing?


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*six speed*



PlatyPius said:


> Is it a 5 speed or a 6 speed? Did you already say and I'm just getting old?
> 
> I'd like to know what it is, but it's so damn cool that ultimately, it doesn't matter.


The casette is a 6, and was an upgrade for sure, its a shimano


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

new info!! don't buy those Raleigh decals yet.

this link was posted on the CR list and one guy who built Bob Jackson frames in the 70's is certain this is a bike he may have even built. He thinks it's a Bob Jackson Olympus. he's "99.9% sure" it's a Bob Jackson. 

either way, it's a cool bike.

here's a link to one a year or 2 older
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stronglight/2765739135/in/photostream/


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

moschika said:


> new info!! don't buy those Raleigh decals yet.
> 
> this link was posted on the CR list and one guy who built Bob Jackson frames in the 70's is certain this is a bike he may have even built. He thinks it's a Bob Jackson Olympus. he's "99.9% sure" it's a Bob Jackson.
> 
> ...


That would be more awesome than, well... just about anything really.

A Bob Jackson on its way to the trash heap is rescued by a guy who wants an inexpensive bike to get back into riding, and likes lugged steel frames.

It's like a Hallmark movie.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

moschika said:


> new info!! don't buy those Raleigh decals yet.
> 
> this link was posted on the CR list and one guy who built Bob Jackson frames in the 70's is certain this is a bike he may have even built. He thinks it's a Bob Jackson Olympus. he's "99.9% sure" it's a Bob Jackson.
> 
> ...


That was me that posted the query, and Kevin Sayles who answered. He,along with a couple of others know more about Brit frames than I thought possible.

Here is his answer in full:
From: "kevin sayles" <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [CR] [indentify frame.....its a Bob Jackson]
To: <[email protected]>,	<[email protected]>

Hi John,
Its a BOB JACKSON

Had a look at your pals frame, and as a former framebuilder for Bob Jackson 
I'm going to state that I'm 99.9% sure its a Bob Jackson 
Olympus.........note the extended tangs on the bottom bracket shell...the 
heart shaped gear lever catch.......and *yes we did the chainstay bridge that 
way*!

The only thing which is slightly a miss is the use of a Wagner chevron top 
fork crown instead of the typical 14bis semi slope...with welded on tangs 
[fork liners]....but the fork on this bike also has fork liners, even so I'm 
still convinced its a BJ......it might even be one I made?......my own 
Olympus had a Wagner crown, but I didn't bother with the fork liners.
.......

Cheers
Kevin Sayles
Otley
West Yorkshire UK'

The "John" in the answer had guessed it was a Raleigh Professional as well, so we are in good company!

As far as I'm concerned, if Kevin Sayles says it is a Bob Jackson, then it is a Bob Jackson & I would have no qualms about decaling it as such

Dean


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*Omfg*

Its A Bob Jackson??????????

Are You *&%ing Kidding Me????????

Who Throws Out, A Bob Jackson Bike????????

I Am Totally Stunned.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*ya think?????*



PlatyPius said:


> That would be more awesome than, well... just about anything really.
> 
> A Bob Jackson on its way to the trash heap is rescued by a guy who wants an inexpensive bike to get back into riding, and likes lugged steel frames.
> 
> It's like a Hallmark movie.


Talk about ODD, WTF throws that out?

I am at this time totally INCREDULOUS at the notion


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Indeed.

Bob Jackson > Raleigh Professional


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*choices choices*



PlatyPius said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Bob Jackson > Raleigh Professional


I GUESS I should restore it then....a tad stunned now........beyond strange and incredible come to mind


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Here's your orange paint job of an BJ Olympus 1973-4
Photostream is here--this is the same link that Moschika found
That paint job rocks--I love the Mercians with the barber pole stripes


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*ok, next question*



paredown said:


> Here's your orange paint job of an BJ Olympus 1973-4
> Photostream is here--probably the same link that Moschika found
> That paint job rocks--I love the Mercians with the barber pole stripes


If you lived in Northern VA. Had limited fuinds, and knew it was a project bike, who would you send this hink to to get at leat the frame stripped and primed. Right now, its get a semi daily wd 40 bath

Again, this is a tad overwhelming at the moment to know that this was going to a heap.....


----------



## tree98 (Jan 30, 2011)

God, I keep hearing stories about people finding these amazing bikes for next to nothing, now if only it could happen to me.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

ttug said:


> If you lived in Northern VA. Had limited fuinds, and knew it was a project bike, who would you send this hink to to get at leat the frame stripped and primed. Right now, its get a semi daily wd 40 bath
> 
> Again, this is a tad overwhelming at the moment to know that this was going to a heap.....


See your other thread. Bob Jackson only charges 90 quid ($143.85) which includes VAT. Ergo, it should be less than that, since we don't pay VAT. Decals and shipping will be extra. I'll bet it's still less than a local place would charge to strip and apply primer.

http://www.bobjacksoncycles.co.uk/resprays.php


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*will do*



PlatyPius said:


> See your other thread. Bob Jackson only charges 90 quid ($143.85) which includes VAT. Ergo, it should be less than that, since we don't pay VAT. Decals and shipping will be extra. I'll bet it's still less than a local place would charge to strip and apply primer.
> 
> http://www.bobjacksoncycles.co.uk/resprays.php


I was actually going to e mail Biob Jackson bikes and say hello, and of course expect to let laughed down.......Then I get this post......FREAKY, I will certainly take a look.

At least the local folks here can take the components off and get it down to the frame. I will of course keep every single thing that comes off of that bike


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

ttug said:


> I was actually going to e mail Biob Jackson bikes and say hello, and of course expect to let laughed down.......Then I get this post......FREAKY, I will certainly take a look.
> 
> At least the local folks here can take the components off and get it down to the frame. I will of course keep every single thing that comes off of that bike


I thought I was going to win and eBay auction for a Bob Jackson, & emailed them about decals--they seem to be quite organized and have records too--not like some other English makers. 

If you have limited funds, shipping will be expensive to and from the UK, so you could get it stripped and primed now--but then it would be assembly charges twice if you are not doing your own work, so probably cheaper to ship and get the basic paint job done by BJ like Platy suggests


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

We should take up a collection for the "Send ttug's Bob Jackson back to Bob Jackson for new paint!" fund.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*mail the whole freaking bike?*



paredown said:


> I thought I was going to win and eBay auction for a Bob Jackson, & emailed them about decals--they seem to be quite organized and have records too--not like some other English makers.
> 
> If you have limited funds, shipping will be expensive to and from the UK, so you could get it stripped and primed now--but then it would be assembly charges twice if you are not doing your own work, so probably cheaper to ship and get the basic paint job done by BJ like Platy suggests



I am worried about the frame now for certain, I can get it stripped and primed and later, get this tyo the proper folks for certain. Long term you are spot on, I agree. Short term, I gotta do what I gotta do.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

ttug said:


> I am worried about the frame now for certain, I can get it stripped and primed and later, get this tyo the proper folks for certain. Long term you are spot on, I agree. Short term, I gotta do what I gotta do.


Don't get too freaked out.

It has survived 35+ years of neglect. It ain't gonna fall apart tomorrow.

I would probably get all of the parts off of it and coat them with something, though. Spray the frame with T9 or something. Leaving a primed frame laying around invites rust - I wouldn't bother with the primer. (How many rusting 50s hot rods with primer-only have you seen? Primer doesn't do 5hi+ about rust) Just spray the whole thing with T9 and leave it until you can get $400 or whatever to get it sent to Bob Jackson.

CBC will contribute $20 to the fund.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*funny story here*



PlatyPius said:


> Don't get too freaked out.
> 
> It has survived 35+ years of neglect. It ain't gonna fall apart tomorrow.
> 
> ...


A neighbor down the street is a brit, in his 60's. He offered me 200 the day I rolled about and was cleaning it, when he initially saw it.

Last night, we finally talked and bottom line, he loved cycling and in the 70's he was a "rather decent cyclist". He kept holding out on wehat the frame was. When he saw I wa not selling and wanted to redo it, he said he thought it was a Bob Jackson as well and said he had 300 reasons to be wrong. I agreed, that regardless, it was a nice frame and I ould redo it.

In all hoesty, I had zero idea and thought, he was not correct but at least I had some idea he liked the thing.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

wow...............I had my suspicions it was a BJ.....ttug....considering the price and the price range you were looking at.....man....you musta done something right at sometime in your life (or former life) to have earned karma like this!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

paredown said:


> I thought I was going to win and eBay auction for a Bob Jackson,



Sorry you didn't get it, Pare.  

And Platy, that was a very kind offer to put up some CBC funds for the restore. :thumbsup:


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*VERY appreciated*



PlatyPius said:


> Don't get too freaked out.
> 
> It has survived 35+ years of neglect. It ain't gonna fall apart tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the gesture, very much actually. I am still getting my head around the fact that I was looking at lower end steel lugged bikes, saving big gish bucks and TADA, the garbage contrains a rather cool, rather nice lugged bike which fits. I am thinking as an innaugural event, a TT with Christophe clips and of course going in under an hour 40K on this bike. WTF right? 

I will need MUCH more than a few months to get back into non science fiction fitness for the bike.

During this time, I get the frame "saved". There is a lopcal place here after all which would have parts, they are Mel Pinto Imports. I can at least preserve the thing until of course the paint and rebuild. I checked out their URL, they have LOTS of cool retro stuff 

www.melpintoimports.com

HOPEFULLY, I can keep all the parts original with the glaring exception of the tires, I just cant do glue ons. 

Again, I cant say enough really to all of you who helped ID the machine, its touching really and shows me that sometimes, random things can be far more awe inspiring that those things anticipated.

I will post occasional updates and of course, when its finished YOU WILL KNOW


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

this is one of my favorite threads ever on rbr! platy, you are a great man! good karma will come to you too if it hasn't already in your life, my friend! ttug, you are a blessed man! congrats and thanks for sharing your story of good fortune!! ride on my brothers and sisters!


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Sorry you didn't get it, Pare.
> 
> And Platy, that was a very kind offer to put up some CBC funds for the restore. :thumbsup:


Yeah, Platy has his heart in the right place--he even offered me a job a while back!

Ahh, not so bad to miss the BJ, or the early Merckx I bid on last week. I feel a bit like bikes now like I used to feel about girlfriends--there will always be another one. 

We're still budget-constrained big time, so they have to be really cheap before I even get tempted.

When I get a job, and after we pay off some debts--I'll get serious about picking up a treasure or two. 

Howsabout you--are you still dreaming about Derosas and Basso Lottos?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

paredown said:


> I feel a bit like bikes now like I used to feel about girlfriends--there will always be another one.



You best hope your darlin' wife doesn't see this!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

paredown said:


> Yeah, Platy has his heart in the right place--he even offered me a job a while back!
> 
> Ahh, not so bad to miss the BJ, or the early Merckx I bid on last week. I feel a bit like bikes now like I used to feel about girlfriends--there will always be another one.
> 
> ...



Too cool. That Platy is full of surprises, no matter how crusty he seems to be on the outside.  

And I'm about like you. I only "window shop."


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Too cool. That Platy is full of surprises, no matter how crusty he seems to be on the outside.
> 
> And I'm about like you. I only "window shop."


Platy is crusty.
It must be true, you read it on RBR.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I bought a new Bob Jackson World Tour about two years ago. It was a bargain, about $630 including shipping and insurance from England. The paint job and decals are very good, and I'm sure they would do an excellent job restoring your frame but it might take a while and the shipping costs might not make it worth it for you.

On the plus side, Jackson will paint a bike just about any color you could imagine, with a range of decal choices and custom touches like lug lining, bands, etc.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*niiice*



tarwheel2 said:


> I bought a new Bob Jackson World Tour about two years ago. It was a bargain, about $630 including shipping and insurance from England. The paint job and decals are very good, and I'm sure they would do an excellent job restoring your frame but it might take a while and the shipping costs might not make it worth it for you.
> 
> On the plus side, Jackson will paint a bike just about any color you could imagine, with a range of decal choices and custom touches like lug lining, bands, etc.


Cool color

I was thinking of keeping mine original as far as components. BUT I want another color for certain. I call it Merckx Orange. I am sure they have another name

That and the tope clips, I might get a brown leather strap for them

Otherwise, yeah, you got a deal


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*funny update*

Reserved English neighbor upped the offer to 550 bones

I said, OH HELL NO


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

had he made that offer before you knew what it was.....you may have taken him up on it


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*good point*



Touch0Gray said:


> had he made that offer before you knew what it was.....you may have taken him up on it


I still just wanted to know,. It chaps my ass that he knew and did not say until I had decided..


----------

